# Wahoo and blackfin Tuesday and Thursday



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Tuesday I went out with a couple of buddies, it started out rough and slow but calmed down and we caught some fish! Barton put together this great video!






On Thursday I went out solo, didn't get another hooter but picked up a BFT and this monster AJ.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice video- and fish!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Barton looks different when he's not wearing his yak.

Nice video and a fine hooter.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice job Capt! Definitely a slob of a wahoo! I need to catch one of those I've heard they are great table fare.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks, for what ever reason, wahoo have been eluding me. Felt good putting that first one in the boat, hopefully more to come!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

What a slob. 
A lot of fine meat.
Whyme


----------



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

Very cool. how far out were you?


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Cool video! Nice to see someone who knows where to stick a fish. Nice job!:notworthy:


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice hoo!!!


----------



## strike two (May 16, 2009)

Great video and nice hoo!


----------

